# Camera keeps shutting off



## -WOLF-

I'm about to go off to a convention later this week and I grabbed an unused camera lying around the house... this camera seemed to have worked previously but now for some reason whenever I turn it on it just turns itself off. The batteries and the SD Card are all new too. It's a Sanyo S1275 and it can't even stay on long enough for the shutter to calibrate. It has not been damage as far as I know. What could be wrong?


----------



## -WOLF-

I get no errors either. Google tells me it's a mechanical problem but I get no errors that it seems I should be. The thing is.. it worked when I tired it a few days ago just fine, took pictures and everything.


----------



## -WOLF-

Anyone know what could be wrong?


----------



## zuluclayman

sorry for the late reply WOLF

have you tried the camera with it connected via its adapter to a power source? if so does it work properly? if it does this points to a battery problem - check the battery terminals are clean and not damaged (bent or broken and so not making contact)

have you tried a different set of batteries - even though you say they are new I have bought dud batteries before today.

I gather from your reply that you can't access the menu to reset it to factory settings - mm, not even sure your model will have that feature, many do, some don't.


----------



## -WOLF-

I have tried the batteries in another older camera and they work fine, I tried with the adapter and the same thing. 

As a precaution, I unscrewed the battery contacts and scrubbed them in isoprophyl alcohol and then let them dry fully, after which I reinstalled them and tried with a totally different brand of battery. Still the same thing.


----------



## WereBo

I suspect that, when Google suggested it might be a mechanical problem, they were literal in that either something is out of alignment, or a switch has mechanically broken or something along those lines.


----------



## -WOLF-

I took apart the camera entirely but couldn't find any problems. I did learn that way though there is a battery within the camera that will shock you. Other then that I could not get past the circuit board without possibly damaging something so it seems it's right within the lens itself. Are there places I can go to have this fixed for a small fee or is this like laptops where it's almost never worth the repair?


----------



## Basementgeek

I would say it is not worth repairing it. If was SLR that would be different

BG


----------

